# هل يمكنني صناعة روبوت اذا تخرجت من الميكاترونكس



## ابو خلدوني (14 أغسطس 2011)

:56:  السلام عليكم ورمة الله وبركاته 

اريد مساعدة كل من لديه المعرفه الكافيه هل يمكنني صناعة 

روبوت اذا تخرجت من الميكا ترونكس من جامعه عالميه 

والمشرف انا شفته يقول انها تدخل في صناعة السيرات اريد ان 

اسئل في اي قسم تدخل الميكاترونكس هل هي برمجة الالكترونيات ولا ايش ارجو المساعده 

وشكراً


----------



## ابو خلدوني (14 أغسطس 2011)

ارجو من الأخوة الجديه في الردود وشكراً


----------



## ابو خلدوني (14 أغسطس 2011)

انا دخلت الموقع بس عشان اسئل عن الميكاترونكس لأني اريد اتخصص فيه اذا الله وفق وشكراً


----------



## zamalkawi (14 أغسطس 2011)

نعم يمكنك (إلى حد ما)


----------



## ابو خلدوني (15 أغسطس 2011)

مذا تعني اخي الكريم بكلمة الى حداً ما ارجو ان تشرحلي وشكراً


----------



## zamalkawi (15 أغسطس 2011)

أخي، وضح سؤالك، كي تحصل على إجابة أكثر تفصيلا
فسؤالك هو هل أستطيع صنع روبوت لو درست ميكاترونكس، الإجابة هي نعم، إلى حد ما
فهذا يعتمد على نوع الروبوت، فلو أنه روبوت بسيط، نعم يمكنك هذا
أما لو كان روبوتا معقدا، فهذا لا يمكن لشخص واحد ذو تخصص واحد صنعه، إلا إن كان فلتة زمانه
فالروبوت المعقد الاحترافي يتطلب فريق عمل من محترفي الميكاترونكس، والتصميم الميكانيكي، والتحكم الآلي، والإلكترونيات، والكهرباء، والبرمجيات، والرياضيين، وهندسة الإنتاج
لهذا قلت لك، إلى حد ما


----------



## ابو خلدوني (15 أغسطس 2011)

هذا الي كنت ابغى لوصله تماماً ونأسف على عدم توضيح السؤال وشكر الله سعيك اخي زملكاوي


----------

